# UV REDUCING SOLAR GLASS



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

On the window sticker it says "UV reducing solar glass w/windshield tinting". Does this mean just the front windshield has this feature, or does the door glass and rear glass have it also?

Thanks.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

all windows have some form of tint in them. but the windshield have to be clear below a certin line. you will see it if you look along the side of it. you will see a line with a couple of digits about it.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually all windshields have a UV reduction built in. The windshield actually has a green tint to it -- You just cant see it unless the windshield is out of the car.


- Greg -


----------

